# Several bumps on head?



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey Guys,

My Ginny has a bunch of little bumps on her head that don't seem to want to go away. They appear to be scabbing over and are going down, then flaring back up again, down and back up. We assumed it was bug bites, as she does spend a lot of time in the back yard...Could that possibly be it?

The reason I'm posting here is because I need to know if it's necessary to take her in, or would you wait to see if it goes down? It's been a couple of weeks. Please, please don't think me a bad V mom, the bumps don't seem to be bothering her in the slightest.

We also just had a house fire, so we're trying to only do necessary things at the moment. If it is necessary, we will absolutely take her in. 

Thank you so much for any info you can give me! I tried to take a photo, but you can't really tell they are there now. Sorry.=(

If it's of any relevance, she's 9 months old and we feed her Orijen Regional Red. She's also very small for her age,34.9 lbs.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the house fire! I know you must be busy, but when in doubt, a checkup at the Vet's is in order. It's probably nothing serious, but at least you would then have some professional input.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Miley having these small bumps for over a month now. After two weeks I took her to the vet she got blood test and allergy test to as she having eye discharge too.

Thank God she is ok no health problems so far apart from allergies to dust mites

I bathing her in epsom salt and I apply aloe vera gel on the spots..and it has gotten better.

Hope Ginny bumps will go away soon.

MM


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi again! Just wanted to give a quick update.

Ginny's bumps started spreading to her neck and back and I got really worried, so I went ahead and took her to the vet. She said it seems to just be seasonal allergies. She prescribed something called Chlorpheniramine 6 mg 2x daily and Relief Spray (1% Pramoxine HCL) as needed. 

After just one day, her bumps have dramatically improved. I'm one relieved mama!

Thank you, everyone, for your input. =)


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Our 10 month old started getting these on the top of his head a few weeks ago and had some tiny spots of hair loss. We were at the Vet today for an unrelated issue and asked about it. 

He said its a mild bacterial infection of the skin that puppies get sometimes. He said its like acne for people. We assumed it was allergies and it didn't bother him so we never took him in for it. Interesting though. His felt like zits too when he first got them. They started out as a bump then got a little hard head on it, and eventually went away and took the hair with it. He still has the occasional one on his neck or by his ear but nothing like the ones he had on his head. Now we are just waiting for the hair to grow back (its not that bad, just tiny spots that are noticeable from a certain angle).


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok yep we have these too and Ruby is just 3 months so I'm following the thread for insight.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

One of my girls had these as well. I thought that it was a contact allergy. We were already using scent-free, dye-free detergents and cleaners, so I couldn't figure it out. 

Lo and behold, one day I was able to pinpoint it to the hand lotion that people were using prior to petting her. I now ask those with lotion to either wash their hands or simply not pet Chai with the lotion on. 

Hope that you are able to get to the bottom of it.


----------

